# Απογραφή πληθυσμού 2011



## Earion (Sep 8, 2011)

*Η αξιοπιστία της απογραφής *

Θα ήθελα να επισημάνω ένα μείζον δημόσιο ζήτημα. Στις 22/7/2011 ανακοινώθηκαν τα προσωρινά αποτελέσματα της απογραφής πληθυσμού του 2011 στην ιστοσελίδα της Ελληνικής Στατιστικής Αρχής, σύμφωνα με τα οποία ο μόνιμος πληθυσμός της Ελλάδας είναι 10,79 εκατομμύρια.

Το νούμερο αυτό δείχνει ότι η απογραφή του 2011 ήταν ένα μεγάλο φιάσκο. Δεν μπορεί ο πληθυσμός της χώρας να είναι 10,79 εκατομμύρια τη στιγμή που το 2001 ήταν 10,93 εκατ. Κι αυτό γιατί:

Στη δια-απογραφική περίοδο 2001-2011 το ισοζύγιο της φυσικής κίνησης του πληθυσμού, τουλάχιστον μέχρι το 2010 που υπάρχουν δημοσιευμένα δεδομένα, ήταν θετικό (είχαμε περισσότερες γεννήσεις από θανάτους).

Η καθαρή μετανάστευση ήταν και αυτή θετική, δηλαδή είχαμε μεγαλύτερη εισροή μεταναστών παρά εκροή. Σύμφωνα με τις επίσημες εκτιμήσεις της ΕΣΥΕ (νυν ΕΛΣΤΑΤ) η καθαρή εισροή μεταναστών (εισροή - εκροή) στη δεκαετία του 2000 στην Ελληνική επικράτεια ήταν 40.000 ετησίως.
Πώς μπορεί λοιπόν να μειώθηκε ο πληθυσμός της Ελλάδας από το 2001 μέχρι το 2011; Προφανώς πρόκειται για την πιο αναξιόπιστη απογραφή που έγινε, τουλάχιστον στα μεταπολεμικά χρόνια. Υπόψιν, ότι από το 1889 μέχρι και το 2001 οι απογραφές πληθυσμού στην Ελλάδα διεξάγονταν μέσα σε μία μέρα, συνήθως κάποια Κυριακή του Μάρτη ή του Απρίλη για να είναι ο κόσμος στα σπίτια του. 

Το γεγονός ότι η απογραφή του 2011 διήρκεσε δύο εβδομάδες (κάτι που μας γυρίζει πίσω στον 19ο αιώνα, όταν οι απογραφές ήθελαν μέρες ή και εβδομάδες για να ολοκληρωθούν) έπαιξε ρόλο στη μειωμένη αξιοπιστία της. Επίσης, το γεγονός ότι η ΕΛΣΤΑΤ δεν δίνει στη δημοσιότητα τα αποτελέσματα της μετα-απογραφικής έρευνας (έρευνα κάλυψης της απογραφής) που έγινε σε 20.000 νοικοκυριά, ώστε να δούμε το μέγεθος της διαφυγής, θα πρέπει να μας προβληματίζει ως κοινωνικό σύνολο αλλά και ως κράτος.

Κι αυτό γιατί όλος ο σχεδιασμός του κρατικού μηχανισμού (από το πόσα σχολεία θα πρέπει να λειτουργούν μέχρι το πόσα αυτοκίνητα κυκλοφορούν στους δρόμους) βασίζεται στα πληθυσμικά δεδομένα της απογραφής. Μια τόσο αναξιόπιστη απογραφή, όπως αυτή του 2011, ακυρώνει κάθε προσπάθεια κρατικού σχεδιασμού και σωστής λειτουργίας του δημόσιου τομέα.

Βασίλειος Σ. Γαβαλάς, Μυτιλήνη​ΤΑ ΝΕΑ (13-14 Αυγούστου 2011)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 8, 2011)

Επειδή, λόγω μανίας με τα στατιστικά, έριξα μια ματιά στα πρώτα αποτελέσματα, σύμφωνα με το σχετικό δελτίο τύπου της ΕΛΣΤΑΤ, 

Τα ανωτέρω προσωρινά στοιχεία προέρχονται από τις συγκεντρωτικές καταστάσεις του
αριθμού των ατόμων που απεγράφησαν στις 94 Εποπτείες της Χώρας και όχι από
επεξεργασία των ατομικών ερωτηματολογίων, η οποία θα ακολουθήσει. Για το λόγο
αυτό, τα στοιχεία χαρακτηρίζονται ως προσωρινά και ενδέχεται να αποκλίνουν από τα
οριστικά. 
Τα οριστικά αποτελέσματα για το Μόνιμο Πληθυσμό, σε επίπεδο οικισμού, θα είναι
διαθέσιμα το δεύτερο εξάμηνο του 2012. Αναλυτικά αποτελέσματα για τα
δημογραφικά, οικονομικά και κοινωνικά χαρακτηριστικά του πληθυσμού θα γίνονται
διαθέσιμα σταδιακά, από το τέλος του 2012 και εντός του 2013, μετά την επεξερ-
γασία των ατομικών ερωτηματολογίων (38.000.000 σελίδες), η οποία περιλαμβάνει
την οπτική ανάγνωση, την κωδικογράφηση και τους πάσης φύσεως ελέγχους
ποιότητας. ​
Όποιος κοιτάξει μάλιστα λίγο πιο προσεκτικά τα στοιχεία, θα δει ότι οι πληθυσμοί είναι παντού πολλαπλάσια του δέκα. Και θα πονηρευτεί: Πόσους ανθρώπους άραγε ΔΕΝ ΜΕΤΡΗΣΕ η ΕΛΣΤΑΤ για να στρογγυλέψει τα στοιχεία της; Μήπως τους έσβησαν το ΑΜΚΑ τους; Μήπως τους σφράγισαν με το 666; Αυτά είναι *ΤΑ ερωτήματα*, στις μέρες μας.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 8, 2011)

Είμαστε στο 2011 και οι απογραφές γίνονται ακόμη με μεθόδους του προ-προηγούμενου αιώνα. Γενικά η ΕΣΥΕ είναι για τα μπάζα. Οι αλλαγές στην διοίκηση και τις υπηρεσίες του κράτους περιορίζονται στην αλλαγή ονομάτων υπουργείων και υπηρεσιών, τελικά. Άλλαξε ο Μανολιός και έγινε ΕΛΣΤΑΤ.


----------



## SBE (Sep 12, 2011)

Αυτό το είδα τώρα.
Εμένα άλλο με προβληματίζει: κάποτε οι απογραφές γίνονταν κανονικά. Ξαφνικά το 2001 μας φλόμωσαν τα ΜΜΕ και τα ράδιο-αρβύλα στην κινδυνολογία και στην παραπληροφόρηση, ότι την απογραφή επιβάλλει η ΕΕ, ότι η απογραφή είναι καινούργιο φαινόμενο, ότι η απογραφή είναι κακό πράγμα που το εφηύρε η τότε κυβέρνηση για κάποιο ζοφερό και επικίνδυνο και φυσικά αντεθνικό και ανθελληνικό λόγο, ότι μόνο εμείς κάνουμε απογραφή κλπκλπ. Τότε είχα σκεφτεί ότι απλά αυτά δείχνουν ότι το 2001 στα ελληνικά ΜΜΕ έγραφαν πιτσιρίκια που δεν μπορούσαν να θυμηθούν την απογραφή του 1991 και τα οποία στο σχολείο την ώρα της αγωγής του πολίτη κοίταζαν έξω από το παράθυρο. Κατάντια απαράδεκτη δηλαδή. 
Το 2011 είχαμε μια επανάληψη των ιδίων, φαντάζομαι. Δεν θα μου έκανε καθόλου εντύπωση αν 200.000 Έλληνες επέλεξαν να μην συμπληρώσουν το δελτίο της απογραφής από φόβο, από αμφιβολία περί της χρησιμότητας της απογραφής, από ηλιθιότητα, γιατί πίστεψαν την κινδυνολογία και γιατί το μνημόνιο πακέτο με το ράδιο αρβύλα μεγεθύνει τους φόβους. 
Α, ναι, και μην ξεχνάμε ότι ίσως ο φόβος της χρήσης της απογραφής για φορολογικούς λόγους να έκανε πολλούς να μη δηλώσουν τον παππού που είχε πεθάνει από το 1960 αλλά εισπράτταμε ακόμα τη σύνταξή του.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 12, 2011)

Εγώ ξέρω έναν κάτοικο Αθήνας (Ζωγράφου) ο οποίος δεν απογράφηκε, επειδή ο απογραφέας δεν πήγε στο σπίτι του (ή δεν τον βρήκε όταν πήγε) και δεν άφησε κανένα σημείωμα με κάποιο τηλέφωνο για να τον πάρει. Στη συνέχεια, αφού προσπάθησε να επικοινωνήσει με τα τηλέφωνα των κεντρικών υπηρεσιών και στάθηκε αδύνατο, εγκατέλειψε κάποια στιγμή την προσπάθεια. Αν ο συγκεκριμένος απογραφέας είχε να απογράψει 10 σπίτια και "ξέχασε" το ένα, μπορεί να βγει μεγάλος αριθμός ξεχασμένων από τους απογραφείς κατοίκων της Ελλάδας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 31, 2013)

Σήμερα ανακοινώθηκαν στη Γερμανία τα πρώτα αποτελέσματα της δικής τους απογραφής που έκαναν το 2011. Οι προηγούμενες απογραφές που είχαν γίνει ήταν το 1987 στην Ομοσπονδιακή Δημοκρατία και το 1983 στη Λαοκρατική Δημοκρατία. Το πρώτο αποτέλεσμα: Κάπου «χάθηκαν» πάνω από 1,5 εκατομμύριο άνθρωποι.

Δεν χάθηκαν πραγματικά. Οι στατιστικοί υπολόγιζαν ότι η ενωμένη πλέον χώρα είχε 81,8 εκατομμύρια κατοίκους, αλλά μετρήθηκαν 80,2. Οι αλλοδαποί μετρήθηκαν στα 6,2 εκατομμύρια, 1,1 εκατ. λιγότεροι από τις στατιστικές εκτιμήσεις.

German statistics...


----------

